
Deuce: lightweight structured editing in Sketch-n-Sketch - kasbah
http://ravichugh.github.io/sketch-n-sketch/blog/05-deuce.html
======
timthelion
Just some feedback. I just watched the video and it wasn't clear to me how the
name suggestions are made. I presume that this is done by inspecting the code
and looking at the function that is being called and figuring out which
parameter is being passed and then basing the name off the name of the
parameter?

If so, then why are there multiple suggestions?

~~~
brianhempel
Correct: if adding a variable for a literal used as a parameter for a function
call, the argument name in the function definition is used (provided we can
figure out which function was called!).

There are multiple name suggestions when:

(1) Multiple items are being replaced and each replaced item had a different
name.

(2) There would be a name collision. To resolve the collision, either one or
the other variable can be renamed.

------
RandallBrown
Wow, the sketch n sketch logo is almost identical to that of the software
company TechSmith, makers of Camtasia and Snagit.

~~~
timthelion
And to elm-lang's [http://elm-lang.org/](http://elm-lang.org/) And to prague
pride's [https://www.praguepride.cz/](https://www.praguepride.cz/)

